# Free or seriously cheap deals



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Found this today, Free download. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LAGPOO0.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Amazon Book*

Thanks Tsrwivey, I managed to figure out how to download it in Windows format to a download file for later reading.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

zimmy said:


> Thanks Tsrwivey, I managed to figure out how to download it in Windows format to a download file for later reading.


Downloaded to your computer you mean? How?

I just downloaded it to my Kindle Cloud Reader, whatever the hell that is. I never knew I had that. I don't own a Kindle, never did.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks. I just downloaded it.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Download Kindle application to pc, install the application and register it to your Amazon.com account, You'll be able to download Kindle e books to your computer. http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000426311


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I frequently go to the Amazon site and enter the kindle store and type in Free and you will find a nice selection of free e-books. Most are not for me but I have downloaded some nice books on cooking, salads and a variety of subjects. Some are free for a limited time. Also there are links there to download all the apps you need to read the kindle format on the computer or Ipad etc. Dead easy actually. Hard to believe that something worthwhile could actually be free but they are.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

zimmy said:


> Download Kindle application to pc, install the application and register it to your Amazon.com account, You'll be able to download Kindle e books to your computer. http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000426311


Neat. Thanks :beercheer:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Walmart has 10ft blow up pools for $16, would be great to put in a bathtub & fill with water.

Amazon has a free book for download on the uses of honey, apple cider vinegar, etc. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=as2&tag=jundeaste-20&linkId=5PMO4SQ7ZNTSPGC3


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's another freebie on coconut oil. Nature's Miracle Elixir: The Essential Health Benefits of Coconut Oil [Kindle Edition]. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=as2&tag=jundeaste-20&linkId=WLY2JTMIBJPSVCUK


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

280 count Band-aids $12 at Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...s2&tag=dealssteals-20&linkId=C56Z5EXWPYBRFUO5


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Found this today, Free download.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LAGPOO0.


I missed the special for free, it's $2.99 now but thank you for the post....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is one I found that is free. A different author

http://jubilee101.com/subscription/pdf/Permaculture/Urban-Homesteading---Heirloom-Skills-for-Sustainable-Living---68pages.pdf

Actually there is a bunch of stuff here

http://jubilee101.com/subscription/pdf/


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Square Foot Gardening. $0.00 right now.

http://www.amazon.com/Square-Foot-G...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1405009922&sr=1-2

Also seed saving guide:

http://www.amazon.com/Survival-Seed...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1405010039&sr=1-3


----------



## cdevidal (May 17, 2012)

I frequently browse CentlessBooks.com for prepper-related free Kindle books. And you don't need a Kindle to read Kindle books  They have free apps for desktops/tablets/etc., plus a "cloud" browser-based reader.

But I don't like having my ebooks trapped in a Kindle format. Amazon can take them away from you, and they have done so for some people. Plus, if Amazon goes away or is inaccessible, there goes your books. So I use Calibre and a DRM-removing plugin to convert to unencrypted PDF. Took me forever to get that set up properly but now it works like a champ.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

cdevidal said:


> I frequently browse CentlessBooks.com for prepper-related free Kindle books. And you don't need a Kindle to read Kindle books  They have free apps for desktops/tablets/etc., plus a "cloud" browser-based reader.
> 
> But I don't like having my ebooks trapped in a Kindle format. Amazon can take them away from you, and they have done so for some people. Plus, if Amazon goes away or is inaccessible, there goes your books. So I use Calibre and a DRM-removing plugin to convert to unencrypted PDF. Took me forever to get that set up properly but now it works like a champ.


I use http://www.epubconverter.com/azw-to-pdf-converter/ to convert AZW(kindle) files to PDF it takes just seconds


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

Why would Amazon take your books away from you? Yes, it would be nice to have all of it on pdf files. But I don't see how they can take your books away. Please elaborate.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

It's back to school time so don't forget to stock up on school supplies! Kleenex, ziploc bags, paper, pens, pencils, computer paper, memory sticks, permanent markers, scissors, notebooks, 3-ring binders, crayons, markers, etc will not be cheaper than they are right now. A great opportunity to get organized & print off that valuable information you found on the Internet. .

You can also get some seriously good deals on backpacks, jeans, shoes, etc.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

An easy spot to find free prepper books, both non-fiction and doomer fiction is here.................
http://preputilityvehicle.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

hiwall said:


> An easy spot to find free prepper books, both non-fiction and doomer fiction is here.................
> http://preputilityvehicle.blogspot.ca/


Thank you! Excellent link, bookmarked.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Www.beprepared.com has Mountain House on sale. We don't buy it so I don't know how good of a deal it is.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Might be useful to make extra prep money. Free on Amazon. *My Secret List of Sites that Pay: 25 Websites to Earn Money from Home (The Beginners Guide to Quick Easy Money Book 1)*. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=as2&tag=jundeaste-20&linkId=NI2PF5Z4J24MRQHB


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

A friend told me Target is having their summer clearance now, I'm going to go check it out this weekend.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

I may do the same, tsr. That is, of course, if I feel like going out on my only day off work.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tsrwivey,

I need to figure a way to have an "alert" sent to me when you post up those cool free Kindle books!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Isn't there a feature for email alerts when subscribed threads are posted to?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

*Free Prescription Glasses*






I read about this in a Seattle news paper.
Might be worth looking into.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here are a few free books.................
The Frugal Prepper: Survival on a Budget 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LV46YEK...=UTF8&colid=58YGJME6KYI4&coliid=IUMVALRIW8EW5

Camping Recipes: Everyday Amazing Recipes for every Camping Trip
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LSU6SQQ...UTF8&colid=58YGJME6KYI4&coliid=I13X1DI7J4JXRG

Preppers Survival Medicine: Using Plants And Herbs To Survive
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LOE5V6O...=UTF8&colid=58YGJME6KYI4&coliid=INM7J3HVIDN63

Surviving Self Sufficiency and Thriving: The Best Manual
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L7HSUYI...UTF8&colid=58YGJME6KYI4&coliid=I141KFLU43KCJO


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Found this cheat sheet for school supplies. It lists the prices of each supply at Walmart so you'll know exactly whether something is a bargain or not. http://passionatepennypincher.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/walmartcheetsheet2.pdf


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Honeyville is having a sale through Sunday 9pm EST - buy one, get one at 50% off on cans and cases. Coupon code: 2CAN50


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Coupon for 50% off one item at Half Price Books today only! http://pages.hpbdirect.com/page.asp...2c10b65f9f791b41c7f479c86efa8b2c6b62cec793745


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Groupon has a good deal available today! Purchase a Sam's Club Membership and receive a $20 Sam's Club Gift Card and $26 in free food from Sam's for just $45. This package is valued at $91.23, and it includes the following:

One-year Sam's Club Savings Membership (a $45 value)
Complimentary membership card for a spouse or other household member
$20 gift card valid for any in-club, online or fuel purchases
Four Fresh-food vouchers, redeemable at the time of membership activation through Monday, October 27, 2014 (a $26.23 value), including:
Sliced oven-roast turkey (22 oz. - $7.98 value)
Ciabatta rolls (8 ct. - $3.99 value)
Black bean five-layer dip (28 oz. - $7.98 value)
Apple pie (10" - $6.28 value)
As an added bonus, all new Sam's Club members will receive $80 in special members-only savings on select popular items. These savings are valid 30 days after membership activation.
This offer is valid for new members only.
http://www.groupon.com/deals/sam-s-...ource=rvs&utm_medium=afl&utm_campaign=3342395


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free books on Amazon!

100 Recipes in a Jar http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...as2&tag=cincicents-20&linkId=4ZV7QPABZTF3726T

Essential Oils: A Beginners Guide to Essential Oils and Aromatherapy (Essential Oils and Aromatherapy 101) [Kindle Edition]. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...as2&tag=cincicents-20&linkId=MKWIZDULAFQS5J6F


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free book to download natural Homemade Cleaners http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E5UEJRG


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free!!!! Modern Homesteading - Self Sufficiency. 5 Books Bundle Beginners Guide: Canning & Food Preservation; Raised Bed Gardening; Raising Chickens; Growing Organic ... Vermin Control (K.I.S.S Quick Bites Book 6) http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Homest...kstore_19?ie=UTF8&refRID=1Z588ZV2Z40XH0T4X5JS


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Printable coupon for $10 off $25 purchase at JC Penny's. https://static.cdn.responsys.net/i5/responsysimages/content/jcpenney/CouponPage4.html


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Freebies (after Extracare bucks) at CVS this week:

CVS Hemorrhoid Relief or Suppositories, $5.79
Receive $5.79 in ECBs (Limit 1)
FREE after ECBs

CVS Acid Controller, $6.99
Receive $6.99 in ECBs (Limit 1)
FREE after ECBs

CVS Antacid Tablets, $2.99
Receive $2.99 in ECBs (Limit 1)
FREE after ECBs

CVS Gas Relief, $7.99
Receive $7.99 in ECBs (Limit 1)
FREE after ECBs

CVS Purelax or Milk of Magnesia, $3.99
Receive $3.99 in ECBs (Limit 1)
FREE after ECBs

CVS Anti-Diarrheal, $4.99
Receive $4.99 in ECBs (Limit 1)
FREE after ECBs

CVS Daily Fiber, $9.99
Receive $9.99 in ECBs (Limit 1)
FREE after ECBs


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free Natural Remedies book from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ASIN=B00K8G3P12&linkCode=as2&tag=jundeaste-20


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free entrance days into national parks. http://www.nps.gov/findapark/feefreeparks.htm


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

tsrwivey said:


> Free entrance days into national parks. http://www.nps.gov/findapark/feefreeparks.htm


Do I have to wear a blue helmet ?


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

Military and their dependents can get a free annual park pass: http://store.usgs.gov/pass/military.html


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free download on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=as2&tag=jundeaste-20&linkId=2D4O2MJJDMBW4BJS


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

http://kellymoore.com/docs/default-source/customer-resources/free-color-sample-coupon. Free sample quart of Benjamin Moore paint.

Edit: Hubby says these color samples are different than regular paint, they have no durability. . But you can get paint they mixed wrong the wrong color for dirt cheap!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free download http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...as2&tag=cincicents-20&linkId=FIDVWZN2J3X7HG4H.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free download. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...as2&tag=cincicents-20&linkId=7YDGTJZ5CKQU2POX


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free download. http://www.amazon.com/Natural-Antib..._kstore_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0MZKZ6QGR4HMWET9N3AZ


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free download. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=as2&tag=jundeaste-20&linkId=LW7YEBX6NOTLUF2G


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free Amazon download http://www.amazon.com/Soap-Making-F...kstore_18?ie=UTF8&refRID=0NRZRD80362QKA9JYPED


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free Amazon download http://www.amazon.com/Soap-Making-Q..._kstore_9?ie=UTF8&refRID=0RY0CVY07RAX251QZGS0


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free Amazon download http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=sv_kstore_8


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

tsrwivey, you found some good little books there. I am just seeing them, and they aren't free anymore. Hopefully you downloaded them.


----------



## Lexxycon (Aug 18, 2014)

CapnJack said:


> Downloaded to your computer you mean? How?
> 
> I just downloaded it to my Kindle Cloud Reader, whatever the hell that is. I never knew I had that. I don't own a Kindle, never did.


If you have an Amazon account then you have free cloud storage, whether you have a Kindle or not.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

ETXgal said:


> tsrwivey, you found some good little books there. I am just seeing them, and they aren't free anymore. Hopefully you downloaded them.


If you are looking for free kindle books, browse through to the section you want, such as vegetarian cookbooks. Then, click the price low to high filter. That's how I get mine.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

A nice light read but free.
there are multiple sites like NOAA and others 
This manual has a library of interesting information for anyone that 
intends on building a bunker information on loads and pipe volumes.

http://www.supsalv.org/00c3_publications.asp


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free download. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=as2&tag=jundeaste-20&linkId=VOD3CVIYRABSV4US


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, t, for the heads up on the book. 

As a reminder to anyone who downloads a free book, please take a minute to review it on Amazon. It's the very least we can do when the author makes the book available at no charge.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

These would be good for new preppers as basic FREE ebooks to get started.

Emergency Food Storage - A Primer On Long Term Food Storage And Emergency Preparedness

Doomsday Prepping Crash Course: The Ultimate Preppers Guide to Getting Prepared When You're on a Tight Budget


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

$35 for a One-Year BJ's Inner Circle Membership and a $25 BJ's Gift Card ($75 Total Value)
http://www.groupon.com/deals/bj-s-i...ource=rvs&utm_medium=afl&utm_campaign=3342395


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Bayou Classic 7406, 6-Qt. Cast Iron Soup Pot with Cast Iron Lid Good reviews, $34.98. Note it says it could take 1-2 months to ship?

http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic.../ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Universal Housewares Pre-Seasoned Cast Iron 3 Piece Skillet Set for $24.99, reviews are good.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...e=as2&tag=comaitfr-20&linkId=AM7SE27OYATS2WQB


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Got an expensive prepping book on your list? Here's a 30% off code for one book from Amazon. HOLIDAY30


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Kindles are $49 today http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.htm...11&tag=dealssteals-20&linkId=EFGWMAEWUKXU5UHJ


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

$1.99. SAS Survival Handbook, Third Edition: The Ultimate Guide to Surviving Anywhere [Kindle Edition]
John 'Lofty' Wiseman (Author). http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=as2&tag=jundeaste-20&linkId=5DOPFJIW4YEBIE24


----------



## perpetualsharon (May 11, 2015)

*Amazon: Free Kindle Books 06/18/2015*

*Amazon: Free Kindle Books 06/18/2015*
I have no idea how good/bad these books are, but they may be worth the read if you only get one or two ideas from them. Please check the pricing before you confirm your order. (can you tell it's pouring rain and I am bored?!?!?!) Enjoy 

*Frugal and Off the Grid Living Box Set: Your Guide to Saving Money and Living a Self-Sustaining Lifestyle * by Nancy Brooks, Michael Hansen

*Chickens: The Best Backyard Chicken Breeds for Organic Meat, and Eggs (poultry, homesteading, coop, self-sufficient, backyard chickens, hens, off the grid)* by Kenn Christenson

*Food Storage: An Introduction To Food Canning, Preservation, and Storage - Freeze!* (Garden Life) by Jamie Halladay

*Solar Panels: (Free Gift Inside!) Steps to Build Your Own Solar Panels and More Inside! *(Solar Panels Guide, Tips and Neat Tricks!) by Chris Sabem

*The Privacy Book: How To Gain And Maintain Your Privacy* by L. L. Trefz

*The Minimalist Guide To Prepping: Being Prepared Without Being Obsessed*: Prepper & Survival Training Just In Case The SHTF Off The Grid Practical Prepper's ... Information War, And Apocalypse 1) by John Alexis

*The Prepper's One Year Survival Guide: The 12-Month Step-By-Step Plan for Surviving Any Disaster or Crisis* by Wulfe Dixon

*JeBouffe Home Canning Step by Step Guide (second edition) Revised and Expanded* by Edith Tremblay, Francois Lafleur

*Fermentation: Creative Recipes for Fermenting Vegetables & Foods for Beginners (Fermentation, Canning, Sauces, Clean eating, Probiotics, Recipes)* by Andrew Lin

*Ready For All Shelter Survival Guide: What You Must Have To Thrive In An Emergency Situation *(catastrophe, disaster relief, survival food, emergency preparedness, ... Education & Reference, self sufficient,) by Marshal Lightwill

*The Field and Garden Vegetables of America Containing Full Descriptions of Nearly Eleven Hundred Species and Varietes; With Directions for Propagation,Culture and Use.* by Fearing Burr

*Prepper's Pantry: The Survival Guide To Emergency Water & Food Storage* (Prepper, Bartering, Surviving, Disaster Prepping, SHTF, Stockpile Handbook, Cookbook, Drying Food) by Ron Johnson

*Preppers Blueprint Box Set: The Ultimate Preppers Guides For Self-Reliance and Survival *With Thoughtful Hacks To Prepare Yourself For Surviving Natural ... Preppers blueprint books, Preppers Hacks) by Victor Griffin, Alvin Powell

*How and When to Be Your Own Doctor*by Steve Solomon, Isabel Moser

*Everyday Foods in War Time* by Mary Swartz Rose

*The Hunkering Down Guide to Protect and Defend Your Home When Disaster Strikes* (Survival Family Basics - Preppers Survival Handbook Series) by Macenzie Guiver

*Camping Box Set: Camping Hacks and Delicious Campfire Recipes to Make Your Camping Trip Unforgettable* (Backpacking & Fishing) by Sarah Benson, Julie Peck

*Elements of Plumbing* by Samuel Edward Dibble (this is an old book published in 1918, but in a scenario where we are knocked back to living in the late 1800's early 1900's, old ways of doing things might become pertinent!)


----------



## kemps (Jun 1, 2015)

this list changes every day
http://prepforshtf.com/free-kindle-books-limited-time-offers/#.VYLyY_lVhHz

there is also these you can download as a PDF
http://urbansurvivalsite.com/ebooks/


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Amazon has Lifestraw products on sale 40% off TODAY ONLY! http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=as_li_s...ER&tag=dealssteals-20&linkId=QFI3LOND6FC7PEUH

They also have 40 Duracell AA batteries for $15.99. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...s2&tag=dealssteals-20&linkId=IZTG3CFOCFJ3QQF3.

Shipping is free over $25 or $30, can't remember which.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up! I've been waiting for the LifeStraws to go on sale somewhere - just bought two from the Amazon deal along with the batteries. We can always use AA batteries.

Free shipping went from $25 to $35 about a year ago.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The batteries come boxed instead of in the hard plastic & store much more efficiently. We already had some life straws but I bought a few more just in case & I'm actually gonna use one on the river water so I can taste how well it filters.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

tsrwivey said:


> The batteries come boxed instead of in the hard plastic & store much more efficiently. We already had some life straws but I bought a few more just in case & I'm actually gonna use one on the river water so I can taste how well it filters.


I look forward to the results from your taste test. I wonder if the straws filters out giardia...?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Country Living said:


> I look forward to the results from your taste test. I wonder if the straws filters out giardia...?


I'm not sure but I'll likely boil the water before I drink it just in case.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Every day Pam posts a list of books that are useful to preppers. Some are free and some are not but they are all good values. Bookmark her site.

https://www.facebook.com/PamsPrideRecommendations?fref=nf


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a date to watch the sunset tonight! I love those evenings!!!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Natural Antibiotics Box Set: 40+ the Most Powerful Herbal Antibiotics 
Over 400 pages!
Free right now. I have not looked it over yet but wanted to let the rest of you know about it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0141EUUNC...tive=375279&creativeASIN=B0141EUUNC&tag=false


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

water storage bottles (55 gallon drums) They are the blue ones. Either two caps, one for water, one for air. Then there are the ones the whole top comes off and has one of the medal clamps for the top. 20 and 23. Seems reasonable? Could use as a rain barrell with the open one or just to fill with a hose on the ones with the two openings


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Free entrance to national parks August 25! http://www.nps.gov/findapark/feefreeparks.htm


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

tsrwivey said:


> Free entrance to national parks August 25! http://www.nps.gov/findapark/feefreeparks.htm


I've got a life time senior pass (age 62 and above) so we have free admission to national parks and forests year-round. It's the best $10 I've ever spent.

https://store.usgs.gov/pass/senior.html


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Another benefit of being of a "certain age" is the discount on the Concealed Handgun License in Texas.

If you're 60 or older, the original license is $70 ($140 for the younger folks) and the renewal is $35 ($70 for the younger folks). There are discounts for other things. You can read about it here: https://www.txdps.state.tx.us/RSD/CHL/documents/CHLFeeSchedule.pdf


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

bogey said:


> water storage bottles (55 gallon drums) They are the blue ones. 20 and 23. Seems reasonable?


I still get the "two caps" for free every now and then, I have paid $5 but never more than that.

"Whole tops come off" go for about $10-15

Sounds like you need to shop around a little more


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

I bought a 9 tray Excalibur dehydrator on Saturday day for $50.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

LincTex said:


> I still get the "two caps" for free every now and then, I have paid $5 but never more than that.
> 
> "Whole tops come off" go for about $10-15
> 
> Sounds like you need to shop around a little more


Oh wow and that was cheap around here! But we have pretty limited choices when it comes to shopping here. Will have to broaden my search. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

kilagal, you got a steal. Glad for you.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

It's not "seriously" cheap, but my local Meijer had most canning supplies 25% off.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Amazon has Food Production Systems for a Backyard or Small Farm by Marjory Wildcraft DVD & CD Rom for $27 right now, that's about half price & a really good deal. I have this set & I can't say enough good things about it. http://www.amazon.com/Food-Producti...&sr=1-5&keywords=Permaculture#customerReviews


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Amazon has their Prime membership for $73 this weekend (regularly $99). Just in case someone is contemplating it!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought these smaller back packs at $13 might be a good deal for get home bags. 3-day sale.

http://sellout.woot.com/offers/high...erm=0_c5ca76da11-09028b25ec-309090485#tracked


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Free freeze dried food sample

http://www.foodinsurance.com/getafreesample/

I ordered one a few weeks ago and it arrived last week. The sample is from Daily Bread even though it is not their site offering the sample. The one I got was sweet pulled pork and rice.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I decided to try my hand at rendering lard. I asked the butcher if he had pork fat and he gave me 10 pounds. He indicated that he had much more but I wanted to start small. I rendered 10 cups of lard after cutting off at least two pounds of meat. Made cracking cornbread and put 4 cups of cracklings on the freezer. At the store today I looked at the price of Armour lard and it looks like I have at least $12 of free lard. Beautiful white color and makes awesome flaky biscuits. I will be going back for more because they are glad to get rid of it without putting it in the dumpster.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I decided to try my hand at rendering lard. I asked the butcher if he had pork fat and he gave me 10 pounds. He indicated that he had much more but I wanted to start small. I rendered 10 cups of lard after cutting off at least two pounds of meat. Made cracking cornbread and put 4 cups of cracklings on the freezer. At the store today I looked at the price of Armour lard and it looks like I have at least $12 of free lard. Beautiful white color and makes awesome flaky biscuits. I will be going back for more because they are glad to get rid of it without putting it in the dumpster.


Both of my grandparents would render lard, and while I grew up in their homes, it was one chore that was not put on me. I loved the cracklings, and they were eaten with corn meal mush, what I think would be called polenta.

I also remember the smell in the house. I have wondered if it could be rendered in a crockpot instead of on the stove like my grandmothers did theirs?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Both of my grandparents would render lard, and while I grew up in their homes, it was one chore that was not put on me. I loved the cracklings, and they were eaten with corn meal mush, what I think would be called polenta.
> 
> I also remember the smell in the house. I have wondered if it could be rendered in a crockpot instead of on the stove like my grandmother's did theirs?


http://www.mommypotamus.com/render-lard-crock-pot/


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

50 pounds of brass for free.
10-5 gallon plastic buckets,5-30 & 50 gallon plastic drums.
One 55 gallon metal drum & lid.
Used pallets & 2x4s, a few 4x4s not treated.
Got a wheel barrow, someone put on curb because the handle was broken on one side.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a really good book for super cheap! https://www.amazon.com/Backyard-Hom...ls-20&linkId=1ed9dd920cae4406a3c42415693295bb


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> Here it is as requested.


AND here is what? I DON'T SEE IT. :dunno:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Some free dehydrated food samples below, but there are many more. Once could easily make a solid 72 hour pack for two people with all the free samples available.

http://www.dailybread.com/freesample/

https://www.wisefoodstorage.com/requestasample?

https://valleyfoodstorage.com/products/sample-pouch/?source=cj


----------

